# Lola is being Spayed today :-(



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Morning Folks
My little Lola is having her lady op today and I feel so guilty for having to put her through it. Please tell me I am doing the right thing  You can't help but feel guilty can you. I wish there were an easier way to avoid this trauma.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It will be ok... It is definitely the right thing to do... 
Kiki was done 11 days ago and I felt awful. She felt pretty awful too, for about the first day - since then she has been fine.
The vet had told me to ring at 2pm to check how she was and expect to bring her home around 4.... they rang me at 1:30 and asked me to go and collect her as she was not settling there... poor dog was really groggy (my daughter had a general anaesthetic in the summer and she was the same).
When I got her home, Kiki just got in her bed and slept. To be honest she was best shut in the kitchen, as then no one else bothered her and she seemed to go into a very deep sleep. She was very, very hungry when she woke and would have eaten everything I gave her, but remembering how sick Coco was, I literally gave her only a spoonful every hour. The next morning I gave her half a can of the stuff she had been sent home with and the other half at lunch time. After that she was back on her normal food and absolutely fine.
Kiki had no external stitches or dressing. I used a onesie and she didn't bother her wound at all.
Good luck for today - you'll both feel better tomorrow and absolutely fine in a week.
x


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

She will be fine. Lola was spayed about 8 weeks ago and my biggest problem was trying to keep her quiet as by the time she came home that afternoon she was completely back to her normal self. Don't worry it is definitely the right thing to do.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Echoing Marzi and Soosee's posts. Meadow was back to her usual self extremely quickly - we didn't even get the post op sleep. She had 3 stitches so we went down the onesie route, which worked brilliantly, all 3 stitches still intact 10 days later.

Personally, I believe it is a good thing to do, particularly when there is no intention of breeding from her it saves so much stress later, and I don't mean just the owner! My cocker spaniel was 17 when she died, we didn't have her spayed as a pup. The cat had kittens when the dog was about 2 and this triggered a false pregnancy. After that Kelly was plagued with false pregnancies every season. She developed pyometra when she was 7, and was spayed then. We would have had her spayed earlier, but once they are in the season cycle it is so hard to catch them at the right time to have it done. Much better, I think, to have it done early, when it is a minor op.

We have two female dogs, and I'm hoping that having them both spayed young will avoid some of the dominance issues that can arise with 2 females.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck today, keep yourself busy while she's away, get the cleaning done or some Xmas shopping, nothing worse than watching the clock. You'll feel better once she's back...I spent nearly a week sitting on a quilt on the floor to stop her wanting to jump up, if I sat with her I has no difficulty keeping her quiet I think they know that they shouldn't my boundy, jumpy dog was very chilled xv


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good Luck, I'm sure Lola will be fine, I guess you may have a hard time trying to stop her playing with your other dogs when she feels better, but i'm sure that time will soon pass.x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww it's horible for them to go through it, and us too but she will be fine. Try to keep busy, and get ready for a snuggly cuddly night.

Coco is 100% completely back to normal, running about like a mad thing, playing, jumping and it was only 2 weeks ago! 

Oh and yeah, feed teeny tiny amounts when she comes home. I still feel such a muppet for doing that. But at least it means I have some "from experience" solid good advice to give now


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck, try not to worry too much I'm sure she will be just fine x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sure lovely Lola will be fine and bouncing around in no time. 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My Lola too! Glad we can follow each others stories. Lets hope the girls make a quick recovery! And little Molly too for tomorrow!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

It is Lola spay day! Good luck for your Lola too! I am feeling tense already about getting Binky done, so will be reading your posts with interest!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for your lovely reassuring replies. Oooh Ruth your little Lola is having the lady op today too. I hope she will be okay and Good Luck for little Molly tomorrow too
I just rang up the vets and they told me that little Lolly is going into theatre now


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope all is going well for your Lola too. I'm sure you'll get the phone call soon to say all done and then you can relax.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Best wishes for Lola! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Any news on your Lola?


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for your lovely replies!

I picked Lola up at 5 and she was so groggy and tired bless her. She slept through the night. This morning she is a little more livelier so I need to keep a watchful eye on her as she is trying to jump onto the settee. The wound is small which is a good thing. Corinne the vet stitched her from the inside? The stitches are those desolving ones. Shes wearing a little baby vest to cover her wounds, she looks so uncomfortable bless her.
Thanks for all your replies and reassurance, Im off now to see how the other little Lola is doing!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like she did really well and hope she continues to feel better. I'm so dreading getting Roo done but know it has to happen at some point.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Rufus had the chop yesterday so was a busy day for cockapoos! 
Glad to hear Lola is ok and doing well.

Rufus was so spaced out from about 3pm all night. He's livelier this morning but definitely feeling sorry for himself. I bought some vests aged18-24onths and they were far too small, can I ask what you got for Lola. Rufus if quite long, 19 inches ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to hear you had a good night.. I'm falling asleep on my feet. I just want to make it all better. As for the sofa, Lola has already jumped up, seemed to be with ease, but I nearly had a heart attack! She's in her own bed now in the living room, I think I'm going to have to hang around the Living room today just so she doesn't move far. We're sending our love to your Lola and to you! You need a heart like a lion for this carry on!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad that Lolly is a bit brighter today - and Rufus, it is amazing how quickly they recover, you'll see!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

My husband slept on th floor next to him last night and I'm keeping him hostage in the lounge today, he hates his cone ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleLisa (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, this may be a daft question,but what did you use as your 'onesie' ? I'm imaging myself walking round M&S trying to work out which size babygro to buy for a 6th month old 'poo. My friends dog finished up wearing a 2 year olds knickers to protect the wound ! Mable has her spaying op in a few weeks and I need to get prepared. Many Thanks


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope little Lola is doing well after her op 

Lisa... Many people just buy the short sleeve vests with the poppers...and then cut a hole for the tail. Normally advise 18-24 months although my dog who is 7kgs must be quite long as I find them a little on the short side. I know M&S do 2-3 years also. 
Hope the op goes well for Mable 

xxx


----------

